# black hills



## huntnething (Nov 12, 2007)

I'm new to the Black Hills because of the military and I was wondering if any of you have any pointers for the post rut? Also, what do these deer feed on, I was up there in spring before I was deployed and I really only saw a lot of pines and regular grass fields. If I can get any pointers it would would be great.

Happy hunting!


----------



## Wyomingpredator (Oct 16, 2007)

I hunt the hills of Wyoming but not any different, I walk slow like 100 yards 20 to 30 minutes on ridge tops and shelves. as with any hunting the farther from the rest of the people the better you are. If SD hunters are anything like WY hunters most will road hunt so if you walk your chances will be better


----------



## Wyomingpredator (Oct 16, 2007)

I hunt the hills of Wyoming but not any different, I walk slow like 100 yards 20 to 30 minutes on ridge tops and shelves. as with any hunting the farther from the rest of the people the better you are. If SD hunters are anything like WY hunters most will road hunt so if you walk your chances will be better


----------



## huntnething (Nov 12, 2007)

very true, a lot of road hunters. You described what I figured would probably be the best kind of hunting for the area. Thanks.


----------



## magnum44270 (Jul 20, 2007)

huntnething ... you at ellsworth?..where you from in wi?


----------



## magnum44270 (Jul 20, 2007)

get out and walk.. use the public atlas and check out every spot... this weekend i walked over 20 miles up and down mountains... just gotta put rubber to rock and dirt


----------



## huntnething (Nov 12, 2007)

I'll be back in Ellsworth next month. I'm from central WI, to be exact, Mosinee. Why?


----------



## magnum44270 (Jul 20, 2007)

public land 25 min south of rapid city!!! monday night


----------



## magnum44270 (Jul 20, 2007)

im from wisconsin rapids. thats why and at ellsworth now. been here for 3 years


----------



## huntnething (Nov 12, 2007)

Not too shabby! Congrats, I wouldn't mind getting a shot at that when I get back.


----------



## magnum44270 (Jul 20, 2007)

there isnt much to eat.. just grasses and mosses and pine needles....but some big ones do grow....


----------



## huntnething (Nov 12, 2007)

Well ya don't say, been there quite a few times, but only to drink. I was out scouting in March-April, and thats what I figured they ate, just thought there might be more than that that I didn't pick up on.


----------



## magnum44270 (Jul 20, 2007)

it sucks compared to wi ..but we make do...... hard to draw tags


----------



## magnum44270 (Jul 20, 2007)

nope not much else....... there are some wheat fields around the edges of the black hills national forest, and up by bell fourch there are corn and wheat fields..... find a low spot or field with green grass


----------



## huntnething (Nov 12, 2007)

yea I bet, miss hunting the farm land on the edge of some thicket. This will be my first season there, and my first season back going on 3 years sadly. But I can't wait.


----------



## huntnething (Nov 12, 2007)

Thanks for all the info, I'm sure it will be a help next month.


----------



## magnum44270 (Jul 20, 2007)

well hit me up an im when you get back.. maybe ill show you some spots. or at leat point you in the right direction


----------



## huntnething (Nov 12, 2007)

sounds like a plan.

Happy hunting!


----------



## magnum44270 (Jul 20, 2007)

ohh yeah..save you money for gas...your going to put on some miles.... all good hunting or fishing is an hour minium away from base


----------



## magnum44270 (Jul 20, 2007)

going back for wi opener ...i leave on friday to drive the 10 hours home...... sorry you cant make it..where you deployed to, i just back form bagram afghanistan in sept. ..i missed everyseason 2 years ago in iraq, i know how much it sucks...

take care


----------



## magnum44270 (Jul 20, 2007)

i miss my 5-10 min drives to hunt and fish... this area sucks because of that reason... spend too much on gas


----------

